# كتب متنوعة في هندسة الاتصالات



## eng-sawsan (5 أكتوبر 2010)

كنت بدور على كتب عن هندسة الاتصالات ولقيت مجموعة من الكتب كل كتاب موضوعه مختلف ان شاء الله تستفيدو منها.

Radio_Engineering_for_Wireless_Communication_and_Sensor_Applications.pdf​ 
the link ​ 
http://www.4shared.com/document/ZkWytjlp/Radio_Engineering_for_Wireless.html

Radio Network Statistics​the lik ​ 
http://www.4shared.com/document/Alvf3rgy/RadioNetworkStatisticsR10.html


Ultra Wideband.Signals.and.Systems.in.Communication.Engineering. the link​ 
http://www.4shared.com/document/uJ6BF2lI/Ultra1WidebandSignalsandSystem.html​


----------



## عماد الكبير (6 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك على الكتب الرائعة يا غالى


----------



## اسيل عبدو (7 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حلمي اليماني (8 أكتوبر 2010)

انا اشثى كتاب دوائر كهربية


----------



## حلمي اليماني (8 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن


----------



## eng-sawsan (9 أكتوبر 2010)

لقيت كتاب ان شاء الله راح تستفيد منو وهو عن الدوائر الكهربائية والمغناطيسية
http://www.4shared.com/document/yGhUuQDF/0471280607.html
وده ملفات pdfتقدر تعتبرها تلخيص للقوانين
http://www.4shared.com/document/mze7C1qr/circuits.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/ztyGykAG/Per12_over.html
​


----------



## eng-sawsan (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*اكيد ممكن*

وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## أبو مودود (9 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور وما قصرت


----------



## هشام وليد (19 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعلك سبب في خدمة طالبي العلم وجعل علمهم ونفعهم سبب في دخولك الجنه


----------

